# ~Casa Fuente~



## phisch

The one year anniversary of my Vegas Birthday Party (and Qball's Casa post) has inspired me to post a few pics from the fine Casa Fuente establishment located in the Caesar's Forum Shops in Las Vegas.

First, the smokes:




























My large friend, Justin, and his Casa Fuente Robusto:


















Justin, Me and Crown on the rocks:









And the pic you've all been waiting for...


----------



## commonsenseman

Wow that looks like it was a lot of fun! Gotta score me one of those stogies!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Thanks for the pics Andy, Casa Fuente is definitely on the list next time I go to Vegas. 
The "Mojito" in the last pic looks absolutely delicious. :rockon:


----------



## jaydub13

If you dont want to wait for a trip to Vegas, and you're willing to pay a premium, cigarsdirect.com has an exclusive on the Casa Fuentes.....


----------



## Scott W.

Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## Coop D

Looks like a good time!!!


----------



## maverickdrinker

those prices are crazy!!!! Vegas is a much better option


----------



## BriBoy01

I love Vegas. I will have to stop by next time I am out there!


----------



## jerseysmoker

love this place i go here every year during a convention i go to. and the ladies that work there are great


----------



## sebast

jaydub13 said:


> If you dont want to wait for a trip to Vegas, and you're willing to pay a premium, cigarsdirect.com has an exclusive on the Casa Fuentes.....


Is it cheaper in Vegas?


----------



## Habsrule29

Im going to Vegas either in the spring or fall to with some buddies to celebrate our upcoming 40th birthdays. I will definitely be going there!


----------



## jaydub13

sebast said:


> Is it cheaper in Vegas?


Looks like it. The list price on a Corona Gorda is $30 from cigarsdirect, and another review site said the price was $18. No surprise there, right?


----------



## BTcigars

What a nice and classy lounge.


----------



## Qball

I'm enjoying a Casa Fuente Robusto I brought back last weekend, right now. Superb!


----------



## edogg

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cmdrsils

Awesome pics! I can't wait! I'm going to Vegas in March as a welcome home from Iraq gift to myself. I might just frequent this place everyday.


----------



## Gotalite.net

very nice pictures ..


----------



## Icebergster

I love the pic of all the Ashton boxes, great shot!! Looks like a fun time


----------



## tpharkman

Those Mojito's are extraordinary and they are at their finest when Curtis is behind the bar. I had a great time at Casa Fuente a couple of weeks ago and I took advantage of their mojito and Casa Fuente special for $19 and some change.


----------



## alpha8a

Looks like a great place!


----------



## P_Roberts

Thank you for the recommendation on this place. The house blend is fantastic and the special they are running was a great way to try it.


----------



## Laserjock

What was the wife enjoying? Might be a recommendation for my wife when we head back out there.


----------



## P_Roberts

She brought it from home, it's a CAO flavored. I think it was an Eileen's Dream.


----------



## Hoagiehoag

Oh man, I wanna go there.... but beautiful women and cigars are trouble for me!!!! I think I would spend my gambling money on cigars there.....

Great pics though!!!


----------



## Laserjock

P_Roberts said:


> She brought it from home, it's a CAO flavored. I think it was an Eileen's Dream.


Ahh..explains the chocolate martini! Would go good with that cigar.


----------



## brunoslee

nice place to be,
nice place to smoke
nice place to drink

:bowdown::hail::hail:


----------



## Chavez15

This is usually the only reason I go to Caesars Palace. You can see in one of the pics above that the Corona Gorda and Mojito is only $20 on Sun-Thur. They also have specials on drinks wheer you get to keep the signature glasses. I was just out there and picked up a couple of the Mojito as well as Pint glasses. The pints are nice the have a gold rim on them, nice addition to the bar. I think the drink specials are every day.


----------



## bxcarracer

You obviously have to be 21 to go make a purchase at Casa Fuente right? Even if its only cigar related?


----------



## jerseysmoker

great place i get to go to vegas twice a year for business and that is on the list every nite.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

I would have to agree with all here......if you go to Vegas you have to visit the Casa Fuente establishment at The Caesar Forum Shops. Do not forget to splurge a little and get a few Forbiddens.


----------



## Habsrule29

Im leaving for Vegas on Wed. morning. Im going to be sipping a mojito and puffing on a Casa Fuente by Wed nite!


----------



## EricF

jaydub13 said:


> Looks like it. The list price on a Corona Gorda is $30 from cigarsdirect, and another review site said the price was $18. No surprise there, right?


Was just there last week on vaca and I paid 21 for a robusto. Defintely buy while theer not on line as you see what the premium is.

I bought a box of 25 for $485 which came to $19.40 per stick. No tax and free shipping which says something about the price you pay while there also.

I would gladly go back!:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Wigwam_Motel

I was down there a few weeks ago, an man, I think I had more cigars at home, then how many they had in they're humidor. They were very low on smokes. Out of majority of every, besides the house blend. Good place to have a smoke with good prices despite what some of ya'll think. Take your own smokes, buy a drink an people watch.


----------



## EricF

Wigwam_Motel said:


> I was down there a few weeks ago, an man, I think I had more cigars at home, then how many they had in they're humidor. They were very low on smokes. Out of majority of every, besides the house blend. Good place to have a smoke with good prices despite what some of ya'll think. Take your own smokes, buy a drink an people watch.


I agree about the inventory, when I was there I bought the last box of robustos and they did not have much of anything else. 1 or 2 boxes at most. Not what was shown at the beginning of the thread for sure.


----------



## tpharkman

Did you ask them why their inventory was so low? Curious...


----------



## phisch

Made the trek back to Casa Fuente last week. My wife and I were celebrating our 2nd anniversary, and we stopped by after dinner for dessert. Fuente Fuente Opus X and a nice Malbec (wife had a Java maduro mint and a mojito). Great night! 
(Sorry for the last blurry pic, can't believe some people don't know how to use an iPhone these days)


----------



## php007

Lookd like you both had a great time, congrats on the 2nd anni.


----------



## jjrdk4

Looks like a great time. Will have to keep that in mind on my next trip to Vegas!


----------



## cadet

I need to check this place out next time I'm in Vegas.

__________________
_"Also, he was smoking a cigar, and when a man is smoking a cigar, wearing a hat, he has an advantage;
it is harder to find out how he feels."_
― Saul Bellow, Seize the Day 



phisch said:


> Made the trek back to Casa Fuente last week. My wife and I were celebrating our 2nd anniversary, and we stopped by after dinner for dessert. Fuente Fuente Opus X and a nice Malbec (wife had a Java maduro mint and a mojito). Great night!
> (Sorry for the last blurry pic, can't believe some people don't know how to use an iPhone these days)


----------



## Kingtut82

one day, one day wow it looks awesome there next time thanks for sharing!!!
cheers


----------



## JonMorton

This is a great place, just went for the first time 4 or so months ago! Long guys weekend. 

I had a couple friends that pretty much spent their entire gambling allowance on the place  I recommend the Monte Cristo and Coke (and the Mojito for that matter). Though the drinks are expensive, you've gotta get at least one!

Jon


----------



## JonMorton

PS - I did initially find it a little weird for a cigar bar in the middle of nothing more than a mall. But the more I thought about it, the more I found it pretty ingenious


----------



## ejewell

I'd like one of those ashtrays... I can't be the only one can I?


----------



## tpharkman

How is the inventory looking in the humidor at this point??


----------

